# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pergjigje ndaj keqkuptimeve me te shpeshta rreth Islamit.

## angmokio

*Pse femra Muslimane nuk takon me dore nje mashkull te huaj?*


Në Britani u pyet një Imam...!?

Pyetesi: Pse në Islam nuk  është e lejuar qe meshkujt te takojne me dorë grate e huaja ?

Imami: Po me thuaj ti, a ke mundësi te takosh me dore Mbretereshen ?

Pyetësi: Natyrisht që jo. Atë mundësi e kanë vetëm disa njerëz të caktuar !

Imami: Pra edhe gratë tona janë mbretëresha per ne pasi edhe ato kane te drejte te takohen me dore vetem me disa persona; dhe ti veç e paske te ditur se mbretëreshat nuk takojne me dore meshkujt e huaj  !?


Feja islame eshte e vetmja fe qe e trajton femren dhe ia jep te gjitha te drejtat ashtu si edhe e meriton me te vertete , ashtu siq ka thene Allahu teala dhe pastaj na ka udhezuar Profeti alejhi salatu we selam.

----------


## angmokio

> shembull kot em kot
> 
> po mretit te arabis a ja ep gjith kush doren?
> 
> athere pse dhe burrat nuk konsiderohen si mbreter?
> 
> hipokrita te pashpres.
> 
> pse nuk thot te verteten ky imam bajalldia qe nuk i lejojm se jemi frikacake xheloze dhe njerez shum te pasigurte ne aftsite tona si meshkuj. do ishte shum ma i neru dhe respektu.


Dukesh sa idiot je me pergjigjen qe jep. Kur themi femra kihet parasysh dhe mashkulli. A mos valle meshkujt takohen me ufo apo me femra?

----------


## angmokio

> sepse sipas ati shembulli kerkush sduhet ti japi doren kerkujt sepse krejt jemi mbreter e mretnesha.


Keshtu beje pyetjen dhe jo ate pyetje idiote qe bere me pare.

Sigurisht qe cdo mashkull per nenen , motren , gruan apo njerezit e tij te gjakut eshtee pric apo mbret dhe njejta gje femren cdo nene, grua , moter apo njerezit e gjakut te tij jane mbreteresha apo princeresha  ne kuptimin figurativ. Ku qendron problemi qe ti nuk kupton?

Profeti Muhamed a.s thote nuk qendron nje mashkull me nje femer te huaj dhe mos jete i treti i tyre djalli.

----------


## mia@

Patjeter cdo ndalese behet ne te "miren" e femres. Te drejtat e femres kane kuptim te kundert ne vendet muslimane. Te drejtat= me ndalesat. Te drejte te mos ngasi makinen, te drejte te mos dali fytyre zbuluar ne publik, te drejte te mos ua japi doren meshkujve, e shume, e shume te "drejta" te tjera.

----------


## derjansi

pytja ime ishte ktu qe neser e zejm se un e ti takohemi diku ti me zgjat doren e un te tham ej kjo dora ime asht dore mreti ja jap vec familjes time.

kshtu i bje simas shembullit te ati imam bajalldis.

mretnesha asht person i vecant si puna e papes presidentave etj etj. nuk merren si shembull per jeten e perditshme.

----------


## angmokio

> ja pra problemi se ju keni djallin un se kam
> 
> nuk ka djall mes meje dhe grus mixhes qe me ka dhan gji
> 
> nuk ka djall mes meje e nuses dajes tim.
> 
> nuk ka djall mes meje e kojshijes qe jam rrit me te ose shoqes klases qe e kam pas 12 vjet ne klas.
> 
> nuk te han kush se po i jep doren.


Mos i fut te gjitha keta femra qe ke folur me siper ne nje kandar , cme flet mua per komshien qe je rrit ne klase te pare apo te dhjete?
Kush eshte ajo motra jote? 
Leri budallalleqet se te te dale lakuriq ajo ty e di une sa pyet ti per klase te pare apo te dhjete. 
A eshte e ndaluar martesa me shoqen e klases keshtu?

----------


## angmokio

> Patjeter cdo ndalese behet ne te "miren" e femres. Te drejtat e femres kane kuptim te kundert ne vendet muslimane. Te drejtat= me ndalesat. Te drejte te mos ngasi makinen, te drejte te mos dali fytyre zbuluar ne publik, te drejte te mos ua japi doren meshkujve, e shume, e shume te "drejta" te tjera.


Prit , mos i kategorizo te gjitha. Ceshtja e makines qe egziston ne te vetmin vend Arab ne Arabine Saudite nuk ka lidhje me fene Islame por me zakonet Arabe. 
Islami nuk e ndalon femren ti jape makines, gruaja e profetit Muhamed a.s Aishja r.a i ka dhene kalit e kjo ska qene e ndaluar.
Fytyra e zbuluar po ashtu nuk eshte prej Islamit por eshte zakon arab. Islami thote te mbuloje floket por jo fytyren.

----------


## angmokio

> ej a po folim per dhanje dore a per me dal lakuriq
> 
> wtf man.
> 
> e takoj njeriun ne rrug i jap doren kaq.


Deri kur shkon tek lakuriqesia duhen faza derjans , fillon me nje buzeqeshje me pas me  nje shtrengim dore , me nje puthje e me pas ne lakuriqesi.
Pikerisht keto faza kerkon feja Islame te minimizoje.

----------


## angmokio

> ahahahahahahahahahahaha sdi cka me te than tjeter lol
> 
> po ma shpjego pak dhe ket lol ne islam lejohet martesa me kushrij te pare mos dhe prej tyne duhet me u nda tash.


Kot per kuriozitet ti je i krishtere apo ateist?

----------


## angmokio

> Ka mundesi, angmokio, nje shpjegim pak me te qart, se nga vjen kjo dukuri saktesishte, nga Profeti, apo nga Kurani? Eshte urdher i Zotit, apo Profetit? Apo...ndonje kulture tjeter? (nuk po di se si ta beje as pyetjen).
> 
> P.S. Kete fjalen *"teala"* nuk e kuptoj.


Mr. Sami Hyseni e kupton?

----------


## derjansi

> Kot per kuriozitet ti je i krishtere apo ateist?


pergjigju pytjes time 

i krishter nuk jam vi prej familje muslimane jam ateist

----------


## angmokio

> pergjigju pytjes time 
> 
> i krishter nuk jam vi prej familje muslimane jam ateist


Nuk ka asnje verset Kuranor qe te thote lejohet te martoheni me kushurinjte.
Nese ti e gjen qofte edhe nje te tille atehere une do behem si ty ateist , dakort?

----------


## angmokio

Muslimanet Sami i kuptojne shume mire miresjellejet si p.sh Mr. Mrs. Dr. etj. Kurse fjalen ''teala'' qe i drejtohet Allahut e kane te veshtire ta mesojne.
A nuk meriton Zoti krijuesi i gjithesise nje titull si teala ( i lartesuari)?

----------


## derjansi

> Nuk ka asnje verset Kuranor qe te thote lejohet te martoheni me kushurinjte.
> Nese ti e gjen qofte edhe nje te tille atehere une do behem si ty ateist , dakort?


un skam me u fut kerkimeve tash megjithse ktu en forum e pat pru dikush 

por e di 100% te sigurt se te gjith arabet (jo vec nga arabia saudite) martohen me kushrinat e para.  po ashtu edhe turqit kam shembuj konkret per te dy.

edhe ksaj pytje smu pergjigje nuseve te mixhallarve dhe dajave. ato nuk jan gjak.  edhe atyne duhet tu ruhemi?

----------


## Le dévoué

> ahahahahahahahahahahaha sdi cka me te than tjeter lol
> 
> po ma shpjego pak dhe ket lol ne islam lejohet martesa me kushrij te pare mos dhe prej tyne duhet me u nda tash.


Derjans,


Un jam musliman, mos dhenja e dores eshte dicka personale e cila lidhët me ngritjen e devotshmeris. Ne familjen time te gjithe flasim per dore, te gjithe jemi besimtar, disa praktikues e disa jo. Por asnjeri nuk thot per tjetrin se ky po e tepron, jo, secili sipas nivelit te besimit.

Martesa me kusherina, lejohët. Por nuk eshte urdher qe ti patjeter duhesh, lejohet, e nuk preferohet ose impunohet. Tek ne si shqiptar, kjo gje s'ka ndodhur kurr dhe as qe besoj se do te ndodhe ndonjehere. Por ka popuj qe kjo eshte tradit e lasht si ne azi, apo edhe ne evrope ne disa vende te ndryshme ku pershkaqe trashegimie, ata martohen e jan martuar me te aferm. Keto jan limite/kufinje qe nuk guxon mi tejkalue ! Ne jemi larg ketyre limiteve, pasiqe as me te fshatit nuk martohem dhe ne rast se ata kan ndrruar vendbanime, shkon qe deri ne 7 hallka/gjenerata, nuk martohemi pasiqe kemi lidhje gjaku. (kjo eshte filozofia tradicionale, e cila nuk bie ndesh me konceptet fetare)

----------


## derjansi

> Derjans,
> 
> 
> Un jam musliman, mos dhenja e dores eshte dicka personale e cila lidhët me ngritjen e devotshmeris. Ne familjen time te gjithe flasim per dore, te gjithe jemi besimtar, disa praktikues e disa jo. Por asnjeri nuk thot per tjetrin se ky po e tepron, jo, secili sipas nivelit te besimit.
> 
> Martesa me kusherina, lejohët. Por nuk eshte urdher qe ti patjeter duhesh, lejohet, e nuk preferohet ose impunohet. Tek ne si shqiptar, kjo gje s'ka ndodhur kurr dhe as qe besoj se do te ndodhe ndonjehere. Por ka popuj qe kjo eshte tradit e lasht si ne azi, apo edhe ne evrope ne disa vende te ndryshme ku pershkaqe trashegimie, ata martohen e jan martuar me te aferm. Keto jan limite/kufinje qe nuk guxon mi tejkalue ! Ne jemi larg ketyre limiteve, pasiqe as me te fshatit nuk martohem dhe ne rast se ata kan ndrruar vendbanime, shkon qe deri ne 7 hallka/gjenerata, nuk martohemi pasiqe kemi lidhje gjaku. (kjo eshte filozofia tradicionale, e cila nuk bie ndesh me konceptet fetare)


kaq kisha un per ket teme.  bravo.

----------


## angmokio

> Princesha ha dajak me mire! Angmokio ste vjen inat qe ofendon intelligencen tende me keto idera absurde. Te jesh I edukuar sot eshte perplasje e madhe Kjo qe I Ben vetes me gjera te tilla nonsense te shkruara Kastile per nje grup te caktuar njerezish. Lere o burre I dheut fene . Merru me gjera te bukura ne jete qe makes sense . Jeta eshte e shkurter.


Pink , inteligjence nuk eshte te dalesh kundra llogjikes dhe parimeve te nje besimi. E kam provuar dhe ate jeten tjeter jashte kornizave te te qenurit fetar ndoshta me teper se shume anetare qe bejme gam gam ketu. E kam provuar fallsitetin e takimeve mashkull femer duke u puthur faqe me faqe dhe pas disa ditesh ne motel. 
Une besoj se Zoti ai qe na ka krijuar e njeh me se mire natyren njerezore. I njeh epshet dhe deri ku shkon fantazia seksuale e mashkullit dhe e femres dhe pikerisht per te ndaluar keto faza ka vendosur nje hendek.

Une e kam jeten shume te bukur e nderuar Pink, duart te cilet kam mall e dashuri te shtrengoj jane ato duart e nenes dhe gruas time . Mua sme ndalon feja te kem miqesi e shoqeri qofte dhe te komunikoj me nje femer por me nje distance te cilen nuk duhet kaluar. 
Jeta qe bej tani e nderuar Pink eshte si nata me diten e krahasuar me ate qe beja para disa vitesh. Tani dij te respektoj veten time si dhe i le vend per respekt prej te gjithe shokeve dhe miqve te shumte qe me rrethojne.

----------


## angmokio

> un skam me u fut kerkimeve tash megjithse ktu en forum e pat pru dikush 
> 
> por e di 100% te sigurt se te gjith arabet (jo vec nga arabia saudite) martohen me kushrinat e para.  po ashtu edhe turqit kam shembuj konkret per te dy.
> 
> edhe ksaj pytje smu pergjigje nuseve te mixhallarve dhe dajave. ato nuk jan gjak.  edhe atyne duhet tu ruhemi?


Me kushurira martohen dhe Hebrenjte dhe ne Bible plot profete jane martuar. Ne Islam nuk thuhet me asnje verset Kuranor po te them dhe te sfidoj nese ma gjen qe te thote ju lejohet te martoheni me kushurinjte.
Arabet apo Turqit kane zakonet e tyre , mos ngaterro zakonet e popujve me islamin.

----------


## derjansi

angomiko e kam pas kujtu se je dicka me i zgjut 

simas thanjeve tuja ktu cdo femen e mashkull qe i japin doren njoni tjetrit kan perfundu neper motele.
e ky asht ni far ofendimi per 98% te shqiptarve te pakten.

----------


## angmokio

> angomiko e kam pas kujtu se je dicka me i zgjut 
> 
> simas thanjeve tuja ktu cdo femen e mashkull qe i japin doren njoni tjetrit kan perfundu neper motele.
> e ky asht ni far ofendimi per 98% te shqiptarve te pakten.


Leri sarkazmat feminore te dija me te zgjuar apo me budalla se jane te dale mode.

Derjans mos me bej cunin e mamit se e di une trurin e mashkullit. Kur shikon nje femer te bukur nuk shikojme rrobat por i bejme skanim, dhe gjeja e vetme qe na shkon ne mendje eshte sikur ta kem ne shtrat , nese ti se ke pas ne mendje asnjehere kete atehere shko e vizito hormonet se ke c'rregullime.

----------

